# People are boycotting Costco for requiring shoppers to wear masks in stores.



## Robert59 (May 3, 2020)

Starting May 4, Costco shoppers will be required to wear face coverings in stores.
After the announcement of the new policy, angry Costco shoppers voiced their frustrations on social media, some calling for a boycott of the warehouse chain.

https://www.businessinsider.com/people-boycott-costco-for-requiring-them-to-wear-masks-stores-2020-5


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Oh well! More TP for us.


----------



## terry123 (May 3, 2020)

No Costco near me.  I have a Sam's membership thanks to my sister. I seldom use it as I don't need to have that much stuff on hand.  But I do like the free samples of different foods they serve there.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 3, 2020)

I am boycotting Costco shoppers who refuse to wear masks, thus exposing others to any and all opportunistic, airborne pathogens they might expel as they make their way around areas they may defile.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 3, 2020)

A while ago, COSTCO announced that they would not be issuing refunds for toilet paper or hand sanitizer.

You bought it
You keep it

I cheered that one.

Regarding the masks...it seems late in the game for that requirement.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 3, 2020)

terry123 said:


> No Costco near me.  I have a Sam's membership thanks to my sister. I seldom use it as I don't need to have that much stuff on hand.  But I do like the free samples of different foods they serve there.


I got a COSTCO membership when I first moved to this rural location in 2010.  I found I was buying bulk paks of stuff with no idea if it was really a bargain or not.  I only made that one trip, then I let the membership expire.


----------



## terry123 (May 3, 2020)

I should answer the question I guess!  If Sam's requires mask, I will wear one. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)

terry123 said:


> No Costco near me.  I have a Sam's membership thanks to my sister. I seldom use it as I don't need to have that much stuff on hand.  But I do like the free samples of different foods they serve there.





terry123 said:


> I should answer the question I guess!  If Sam's requires mask, I will wear one. I would rather be safe than sorry.


We went to Sam's and masks where required...


----------



## IrisSenior (May 4, 2020)

I am surprised that ALL stores and businesses don't require a mask to enter their stores. If you don't want to wear a mask then don't go.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I am surprised that ALL stores and businesses don't require a mask to enter their stores. If you don't want to wear a mask then don't go.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 4, 2020)

Never wore a mask & never will.  I have worn these kinds of masks while sanding vertical wood in the past when I was a home owner.  I wear glasses & the masks would just steam up my lenses.  Can't win there.  Googles were better for my eyes but to cover my mouth & nose, how am I suppose to breath or see at the same time?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 4, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Never wore a mask & never will.  Sue me!


The mask isn't to protect you; wearing a mask does not keep you from breathing in contaminants. The mask is to protect others from what you exhale. Are you really that selfish and inconsiderate? You could be asymptomatic and breathing out the virus all around you. That's okay with you? That you could make someone else sick? Someone who could die or who could contract the virus, pass it along to someone who will die?

Have a care! The people you see when you're out who are wearing masks have in mind the safety of others. If you refuse to wear a mask, then stay home.


----------



## Sharona61 (May 4, 2020)

I recently lost my husband, not to Covid-19, but that was a concern, with his other health issues. I have 3 bandanas, and a pair of wrap around glasses that I use when I go out for groceries or into other public places. I see others out with nothing, and that is okay, for them. I also keep hand sanitizer in my car. These things just make me, personally, feel better having to go out. I have a home and 4 dogs to care for, so, protective gear is important to me.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 4, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The mask isn't to protect you; wearing a mask does not keep you from breathing in contaminants. The mask is to protect others from what you exhale. Are you really that selfish and inconsiderate? You could be asymptomatic and breathing out the virus all around you. That's okay with you? That you could make someone else sick? Someone who could die or who could contract the virus, pass it along to someone who will die?
> 
> Have a care! The people you see when you're out who are wearing masks have in mind the safety of others. If you refuse to wear a mask, then stay home.


Not correct. If you're wearing a proper mask, with the proper fit, you will, in FACT, be protected, fairly well, from viral pathogens that may be in the air, UNLESS you're right in someone's face, and they sneeze or cough directly at you.

CV19 pores are approximately 1.25 microns in diameter. N95 masks can filter out down to 3 microns, according to the last standards I read. However, for that tiny virus to penetrate a mask with pores larger than it, it needs to have force behind it and hit the surface at a perpendicular orientation. Otherwise, the many fibers in the mask should grab anything landing on its surfaces, with "should" being the operative word, here.

I worked in PPE for fifteen years. I never caught a cold, flu or any other maladies caused by airborne pathogens, from clients I worked on. I was obsessive with my precautionary measures.

With those whose pig-headed disregard for their fellow humans compels them to wander about without proper PPE, one can only hope they get what they so righteously deserve!

Save the nasty retorts: If they care not a fig about me, why should I care about them?


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Never wore a mask & never will.  Sue me!


Order online and you won't have to.


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2020)

I went to the doctor's office last week for a shot in my shoulder and they put a mask on me as I entered. The doctor wore one and gave me an elbow bump instead of shaking my hand.  Fine with me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (May 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Not correct. If you're wearing a proper mask, with the proper fit, you will, in FACT, be protected, fairly well, from viral pathogens that may be in the air, UNLESS you're right in someone's face, and they sneeze or cough directly at you.
> 
> CV19 pores are approximately 1.25 microns in diameter. N95 masks can filter out down to 3 microns, according to the last standards I read. However, for that tiny virus to penetrate a mask with pores larger than it, it needs to have force behind it and hit the surface at a perpendicular orientation. Otherwise, the many fibers in the mask should grab anything landing on its surfaces, with "should" being the operative word, here.
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to N95 masks or something similar. Most people don't have those or access to the kinds of PPE used by those in healthcare. I was talking about surgical or homemade masks.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 4, 2020)

My States requires wearing a mask to enter all stores.


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

But there is a loophole. It says that people are excused from wearing masks if they have a medical condition that precludes it. So all they have to do is say, "I have a medical condition."  Or are they supposed to bring a note from their doctor? 

How on earth could this ever be implemented?

Having said that, I have to add:  The more obstacles people put up as barriers to fighting this illness, the longer the illness (and the rules and regulations) will go on.  Maybe these people should just grow up, and stop venting their frustration in the wrong direction. If they are carrying the virus (and can be doing that with no symptoms) and cough or sneeze near somebody else, and they have no mask on, they are practically making sure that they are infecting that other person. Is it really worth doing that just to make some childish point about not being forced to wear a mask?

I say, let them stay home, or march around in the street demonstrating, which is what they seem to enjoy doing.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2020)

Anyone notice people wearing masks below their noses? Unclear on the concept.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The mask isn't to protect you; wearing a mask does not keep you from breathing in contaminants. The mask is to protect others from what you exhale. Are you really that selfish and inconsiderate? You could be asymptomatic and breathing out the virus all around you. That's okay with you? That you could make someone else sick? Someone who could die or who could contract the virus, pass it along to someone who will die?
> 
> Have a care! The people you see when you're out who are wearing masks have in mind the safety of others. If you refuse to wear a mask, then stay home.


Instead of being a programmed robot, please think.  The non-medical masks we're required to wear in stores are designed to protect construction workers from particles - sawdust, paint splatters, etc.  I use mine when using my leaf blower.  They do not stop microscopic viruses from coming in or being exhaled (unless the wearer stops breathing.  And the virus enters through the mouth, nose, or eyes.  That's why medical personnel wear snug-fitting eye protection.
What mask protects the eyes?


----------



## JaniceM (May 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Anyone notice people wearing masks below their noses? Unclear on the concept.


What I've noticed:  people who have masks and gloves too, lowering the masks so they can wolf down their cigarettes. 
As for me, if I want to smoke or vape, I just wait til I get home.


----------



## asp3 (May 4, 2020)

- I wouldn't want to be around anyone who objects to wearing a mask so I fully support the boycott. My wife is doing our shopping and wears a mask everywhere. I am usually the one who goes out to get food to go and wear my mask when I do that. This makes me want to support Costco even more because they are protecting their workers and their shoppers.


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> *What mask protects the eyes?*



They sell face shields of all sorts ...







But wearing a mask and face shield in hot humid weather  seems like it's own form of torture ..  ... and death


----------



## Lakeland living (May 4, 2020)

If people visiting here behaved like they do in costco or walmart. 
The mask would be a muzzle with an electric shock with a leash. 
Also they would have to pay extra for a trainer while in the building.
   Just a thought....


----------



## chic (May 4, 2020)

Sunny said:


> But there is a loophole. It says that people are excused from wearing masks if they have a medical condition that precludes it. So all they have to do is say, "I have a medical condition."  Or are they supposed to bring a note from their doctor?
> 
> How on earth could this ever be implemented?
> 
> ...



I am one of those people who have a medical condition which prevents me from wearing a mask. There are NO stores I am allowed to go into anymore because of this. Luckily my best friend is obliging and does my grocery shopping, but I absolutely hate this. It's getting hot here and sitting in the car waiting is unpleasant.

Legally, stores do not have the right to deny food or medicine to shoppers who cannot wear a mask. They cannot require a note from the doctor  either, but you would have to make a scene upon entering the store and they would have to get your medicine or groceries for you and bring them to your car which sounds more complicated and time consuming for everyone.

I haven't yet reached the point of openly arguing, but I'm sure it's in my future as time as drags on and this continues or intensifies unless I travel to another state to buy groceries which I am considering.

To make it all worse our governor has passed legislation forcing everyone to wear a mask outside period. Except for those of us with medical conditions. There is no place left I can go except the cemetery which is becoming a playground filled with people jogging, riding bikes, skateboarding, and sitting in lounge chairs all maskless.

This rule is overkill IMO.  I will continue to go out maskless because it's either that or stay in for a couple of years or until November which would hurt my health. I have no intention of allowing this law to destroy me or make me sick.

That's all. I've had my say.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> They sell face shields of all sorts ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOl.  That would make you hotter, but it wouldn't offer any protection.  Eye protection would have to fit snugly against the face.  Viruses don't travel only in a straight line.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2020)

I shop at Costco, and I haven't been in a store shopping since March 12.  However, if I do need to go, I will definitely be wearing my mask, and perhaps gloves.  We had a few white masks in the garage, I have two homemade ones (no sew), and I have two masks coming in the mail from Etsy, which I just purchased this weekend.

I'm glad that Costco is requiring masks, and I may have to do some shopping there in the next couple of weeks.  I would wear mine regardless at this point, until the pandemic dies down.  We can only do what we think is smart and makes sense to us, other people can do their own thing.

  I haven't been sick, but I understand that people can carry and spread COVID-19 to others if they have it.  I wear the mask as more of a concern for those around me, although it may give slight protection to me also.  If someone spits, coughs or sneezes and drops hit my face, it can't hurt having a cloth as a barrier, even if thin.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 4, 2020)

So much misinformation, in this thread, concerning masks. Please actually read up on studies that have been done on all types of masks, including the homemade ones with coffee filters or surgical masks used under them. All can be reasonably effective in providing some protection to the wearer and those around him/her. 

A good study to start with:

https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/can-masks-capture-coronavirus/

There are other studies, online, that have more data. Read them. Don't trust what you read on this forum, my own posts included. Do your own research.


----------



## win231 (May 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> So much misinformation, in this thread, concerning masks. Please actually read up on studies that have been done on all types of masks, including the homemade ones with coffee filters or surgical masks used under them. All can be reasonably effective in providing some protection to the wearer and those around him/her.
> 
> A good study to start with:
> 
> ...


I have.  That's how I learned about the virus entering unprotected eyes, as well as the ineffectiveness of non-medical masks.  That's also why they originally told us masks are not effective.


----------



## AnnieA (May 4, 2020)

I read about Costco and went this morning to get a membership because of it.   One opened here in the last year and I just haven't gotten around to joining.  In addition to requiring masks, they're also limiting entrance to two people per card.


----------



## Kadee (May 4, 2020)

We were  in Costco (Adelaide)  yesterday no masks in there ,we hadn’t been in the store since the last week of February .

I ordered hand sanitiser  from a very well known dress shop chain that’s selling masks as well
I’ve just got my $70 refund after a month for the HS it was nothing short of a scam so be wary where you buy protective gear.

I used to spends lots of $$$$ buying dancing skirts / tops each spring from this clothing store
Im now a FORMER  customer


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> We was in Costco in Adelaide yesterday no masks in there ,we hadn’t been in the store since the last week of February .
> 
> I ordered hand sanitiser  from a very well known dress shop chain that’s selling masks as well
> I’ve just got my $70 refund after a month for the HS it was nothing short of a scam so be wary where you buy protective gear.
> ...


@Kadee46 , I'm glad you got your money back. Maybe they got scammed, too?


----------



## Kadee (May 4, 2020)

I believe they were selling the protective gear / HS for a  over seas business ..we can only guess where that would be  @RadishRose
When I ordered the HS I didn’t even get a confirmation of the order and the shop refused to answer  emails ( they have lots of negative reviews online due to this issue )
I waited a month then contacted Consumer affairs , I was instructed contact  the shop yet again quoting a case number supplied by CA I received a email saying they had refunded my $70 for 2 bottles of HS yesterday


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I believe they were selling the protective gear / HS for a  over seas business ..we can only guess where that would be  @RadishRose
> When I ordered the HS I didn’t even get a confirmation of the order and the shop refused to answer  emails ( they have lots of negative reviews online due to this issue )
> I waited a month then contacted Consumer affairs , I was instructed contact  the shop yet again quoting a case number supplied by CA I received a email saying they had refunded my $70 for 2 bottles of HS yesterday


Wow, good for you for following through! Hah- they got caught.


----------



## AnnieA (May 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> Instead of being a programmed robot, please think.  The non-medical masks we're required to wear in stores are designed to protect construction workers from particles - sawdust, paint splatters, etc.  I use mine when using my leaf blower.  They do not stop microscopic viruses from coming in or being exhaled (unless the wearer stops breathing.  And the virus enters through the mouth, nose, or eyes.  That's why medical personnel wear snug-fitting eye protection.
> What mask protects the eyes?








If everyone in the store is practicing social distancing and has a mask on stopping the force of cough and sneeze droplets, there's not going to be enough of a viral load to worry about the eyes other than touching them if your hands touch something that someone has touched with contaminated hands.    Wearing glasses and gloves reminds you not to touch your eyes.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Other than the shortage of masks...which anymore isn't that big of a deal with the homemade ones if you have a filter for them...I don't understand what the big deal is with wearing a mask into a store to protect each other from this stuff. You'd think they'd want to. It's just a mask. It's not like the stores are asking them to pay for their goods with a kidney or something. Sheesh! 
Talk about people who need to grow up and be responsible enough to do the right thing.


----------



## AnnieA (May 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOl.  That would make you hotter, but it wouldn't offer any protection.  Eye protection would have to fit snugly against the face.  Viruses don't travel only in a straight line.



They also don't fly.  They're particles in the air and gravity continually pulls them downward.  Unless you're in a stream of air blowing up from a fan or some such, a particle suspended in the air isn't going to defy gravity and go up under the bottom of a shield and fly up inside of it into the eyes.   Most healthcare providers wear shields.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

I liked this study. It sounds like they were testing it without a filter. Add the filter it would surely offer more protection.
https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/diy-homemade-mask-protect-virus-coronavirus/?rel=1


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> If everyone in the store is practicing social distancing and has a mask on stopping the force of cough and sneeze droplets, there's not going to be enough of a viral load to worry about the eyes other than touching them if your hands touch something that someone has touched with contaminated hands.    Wearing glasses and gloves reminds you not to touch your eyes.


^^^ Clearly explains why you think a mask protects.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Never wore a mask & never will.  I have worn these kinds of masks while sanding vertical wood in the past when I was a home owner.  I wear glasses & the masks would just steam up my lenses.  Can't win there.  Googles were better for my eyes but to cover my mouth & nose, how am I suppose to breath or see at the same time?


You are supposed to breathe and let everyone else breathe as well.  After wearing one for a few minutes the fogging goes away.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Order online and you won't have to.


Beside if you give someone the virus, they will sue you.  A mask is cheaper than a law suit.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> What I've noticed:  people who have masks and gloves too, lowering the masks so they can wolf down their cigarettes.
> As for me, if I want to smoke or vape, I just wait til I get home.


Yup, lung cancer is a much slower death, unless you get the virus.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

As Governor Cuomo said a couple of days ago, wearing a mask is a sign of respect for other people.  That says it all.

I do sympathize with Packer's problem with his glasses steaming up. I have the same problem. But I wear a mask anyway. I don't wear it when I am driving (alone in my car, why would I need a mask?), so I'm not likely to kill anyone because my glasses steam up.  I'm experimenting with different types of masks to see if some are more glasses-friendly.


----------



## gennie (May 5, 2020)

During times like this, if being required to wear a mask offends you so much that you cannot shop, you didn't really need to shop anyway.  Some people just enjoy being offended and will do so on any occasion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

Sunny said:


> As Governor Cuomo said a couple of days ago, wearing a mask is a sign of respect for other people.  That says it all.
> 
> I do sympathize with Packer's problem with his glasses steaming up. I have the same problem. But I wear a mask anyway. I don't wear it when I am driving (alone in my car, why would I need a mask?), so I'm not likely to kill anyone because my glasses steam up.  I'm experimenting with different types of masks to see if some are more glasses-friendly.


If I wear a winter parka and the neck zips up high around my chin, then my sunglasses will fog up too.  So far I've been using homemade masks out of bandanas.  With the extra fabric, I found I can pull it up a bit and set my sunglasses on top of the mask, and that solves the fogging.  I plan to use a store bought one though soon, so I'll see how that works out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Beside if you give someone the virus, they will sue you.  A mask is cheaper than a law suit.


I may be wrong, but I doubt anyone can sue a particular individual.  How would they prove that was the person who they caught it from?  What if an asymptomatic carrier spread the virus to them?


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> If I wear a winter parka and the neck zips up high around my chin, then my sunglasses will fog up too.  So far I've been using homemade masks out of bandanas.  With the extra fabric, I found I can pull it up a bit and set my sunglasses on top of the mask, and that solves the fogging.  I plan to use a store bought one though soon, so I'll see how that works out.


Buy "Quick Spit." Absolutely works to prevent fogging. We use it in the tree biz.

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Add-Water-Quick-Antifog/dp/B00PDE1TO4


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

Sunny said:


> As Governor Cuomo said a couple of days ago, wearing a mask is a sign of respect for other people.  That says it all.
> 
> I do sympathize with Packer's problem with his glasses steaming up. I have the same problem. But I wear a mask anyway. I don't wear it when I am driving (alone in my car, why would I need a mask?), so I'm not likely to kill anyone because my glasses steam up.  I'm experimenting with different types of masks to see if some are more glasses-friendly.


https://www.amazon.com/Just-Add-Water-Quick-Antifog/dp/B00PDE1TO4


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for the bandana tip, Seabreeze. I'll try that.

Treeguy, if you spray that stuff on glasses before leaving home, does the effect wear off?  How long does it last?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 5, 2020)

Here, in PA, you are not supposed to be served unless you are wearing a mask. So some are going to boycott Costco for asking people to wear masks. I read the Constitution over again. Ya know, I can't find the clause that says some have the right to deliberately infect others, by ignoring health rules and regulations.   Jessh! If you have to wear a mask, what's next- you can't piss in the town's water supply?


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

i'm running around all day at work with my masks on and my glasses don't fog up that much. unless i've been in the walk in cooler or freezer. i use cloth with a thick filter. and i don't need any anti-fog stuff. not sure what kind of environment you're in that they fog that much. sometimes if you don't have the mask on right it will do that.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2020)

Waaahhh.... Costco is making me wear a mask to shop in their stores to help protect ourselves, other shoppers, and their employees.  Waaahhh.

What a bunch of babies. Can you imagine how today's bratty public would have responded to rationing coupons circa WWII? Waaahhh... I want my butter. And my tires. And my gasoline. I'm tired of this war and don't believe the news is telling the truth. Waaahhh...

Gimme, gimme, gimme what I want, want, want, want. And if you won't let me do it legally, I'll figure out a way around it. While sporting a flag bumper sticker on my car and another one on the front of my tee shirt.

Watching the nonsense in this country clearly illustrates why *they* (WWII generation) were called the Greatest Generation. History will surely never judge us as kindly.


----------



## Mister E (May 5, 2020)

It's not just your country StarSong


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2020)

Mister E said:


> It's not just your country StarSong


True that.


----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Judycat (May 5, 2020)

Sticking a butter knife into an outlet isn't very bright. Intelligent kids stick the pointy end of a pencil compass in there.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 5, 2020)

Sunny, th


Sunny said:


> Thanks for the bandana tip, Seabreeze. I'll try that.
> 
> Treeguy, if you spray that stuff on glasses before leaving home, does the effect wear off?  How long does it last?


Sunny, the first time I used it, I sprayed it on at 8AM, before a tree gig, in 80º F weather, 80 % humidity. When I was loading up, four hours later, I was taken aback, when I realized that my eye protection hadn't fogged up at all, to the point where I forgot that I had even sprayed the stuff on! I choked up, literally, because I knew I had found THE anti-fog spray, for me. I've been using it for years.

Do use a polyester cloth, as opposed to a cotton one, for wiping it on.  I've found poly is superior.  These days, I spray the cloth, and then wipe the lenses.  Works amazingly well.

I DO wear an N95 respirator, OTJ.  No fogging problem.


----------



## squatting dog (May 5, 2020)

So, consensus is wearing a mask protects the wearer, or wearing a mask protects the supposed carrier. Using that logic, you only need one mask between two people, because, If your wearing a mask, I'm safe from you and you're safe from me. If I'm not wearing a mask, it's not your problem, it's mine, and mine alone, correct?  
Pile on.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2020)

Yikes, Who's On First?


----------



## AnnieA (May 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> So, consensus is wearing a mask protects the wearer, or wearing a mask protects the supposed carrier. Using that logic, you only need one mask between two people, because, If your wearing a mask, I'm safe from you and you're safe from me. If I'm not wearing a mask, it's not your problem, it's mine, and mine alone, correct?
> Pile on.



Depends on the type the other person is wearing if you're not wearing one and whether or not you're an asymptomatic carrier.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I may be wrong, but I doubt anyone can sue a particular individual.  How would they prove that was the person who they caught it from?  What if an asymptomatic carrier spread the virus to them?


I have no ideal but you can always sue, doesn’t mean you always win and it costs money if you don’t have a lawyer through your work, which we do.  It’s 2 bucks a month


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I may be wrong, but I doubt anyone can sue a particular individual.  How would they prove that was the person who they caught it from?  What if an asymptomatic carrier spread the virus to them?


You are _not_ wrong. There should be extremely harsh penalties for frivolous lawsuits clogging up the legal system.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> So, consensus is wearing a mask protects the wearer, or wearing a mask protects the supposed carrier. Using that logic, you only need one mask between two people, because, If your wearing a mask, I'm safe from you and you're safe from me. If I'm not wearing a mask, it's not your problem, it's mine, and mine alone, correct?
> Pile on.


I could not careless who wears a mask and who doesn’t, or who shops at Costco or who doesn’t.  When I saw my doctor yesterday, he said he had go to the hardware store and was shocked at how many people were not wearing masks.

He made the same comment as the doctor I saw at the hospital, at least we will be weeding out the idiots.  .  Do what you want.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

chic said:


> I am one of those people who have a medical condition which prevents me from wearing a mask. There are NO stores I am allowed to go into anymore because of this. Luckily my best friend is obliging and does my grocery shopping, but I absolutely hate this. It's getting hot here and sitting in the car waiting is unpleasant.
> 
> Legally, stores do not have the right to deny food or medicine to shoppers who cannot wear a mask. They cannot require a note from the doctor  either, but you would have to make a scene upon entering the store and they would have to get your medicine or groceries for you and bring them to your car which sounds more complicated and time consuming for everyone.
> 
> ...


Chic--could you possibly wear a bandana or scarf to cover your nose/mouth?   Maybe not as effective but at least you'd have something.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

[


C'est Moi said:


> Chic--could you possibly wear a bandana or scarf to cover your nose/mouth?   Maybe not as effective but at least you'd have something.


I agree, I see a lot of people doing that, better than nothing.


----------



## gennie (May 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> So, consensus is wearing a mask protects the wearer, or wearing a mask protects the supposed carrier. Using that logic, you only need one mask between two people, because, If your wearing a mask, I'm safe from you and you're safe from me. If I'm not wearing a mask, it's not your problem, it's mine, and mine alone, correct?
> Pile on.



I'm confused.  Could you 'splain that again.


----------



## Robert59 (May 5, 2020)

Went to Sam's store and they are asking people to wear masks. But I did see some old people without them and young people also.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Went to Sam's store and they are asking people to wear masks. But I did see some old people without them and young people also.


You can not get into Costco with a mask, they are serious.


----------



## chic (May 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Chic--could you possibly wear a bandana or scarf to cover your nose/mouth?   Maybe not as effective but at least you'd have something.



No. If it's comfortable it's loose, and slides off. If tight, I can't breathe with it. I will try shopping in another state, it's not too far. Eventually I'll have to discuss this with management of every store I used to go to because I simply can't live anymore with this law in place and legally, they cannot deny me food etc. Which is why governors are so careful about the wearing masks everywhere orders.

Thanks for your concern!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Went to Sam's store and they are asking people to wear masks. But I did see some old people without them and young people also.



At this stage of the game, whether I shop at Costco or Sam's Club in the near future, which I may have to do, they don't need to "ask" me.  I use my own common sense to do what is wise in any situation, right now, wearing a mask is the considerate thing to do, for others and in a lesser degree, for myself.  If it helps stop the spread, why not?  Don't know what the big deal is all about.


----------



## squatting dog (May 5, 2020)

Well, should I need to go to Costco for something, at least I'll have a chance to use some of my extensive mask collection.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

chic said:


> No. If it's comfortable it's loose, and slides off. If tight, I can't breathe with it. I will try shopping in another state, it's not too far. Eventually I'll have to discuss this with management of every store I used to go to because I simply can't live anymore with this law in place and legally, they cannot deny me food etc. Which is why governors are so careful about the wearing masks everywhere orders.
> 
> Thanks for your concern!!


I think if you have such severe health issues that you can't wear a mask safely, then there is always delivery or curbside pickup.  You're right, nobody can deny you food, but they aren't doing that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh well! More TP for us.


YESSS Keesha!  I say good riddance. The lines will be shorter too.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> So, consensus is wearing a mask protects the wearer, or wearing a mask protects the supposed carrier. Using that logic, you only need one mask between two people, because, If your wearing a mask, I'm safe from you and you're safe from me. If I'm not wearing a mask, it's not your problem, it's mine, and mine alone, correct?
> Pile on.



I know I'm gonna regret this but here's the deal:
If I wear my mask, I'm protecting you from my viral droplets. And when you where your mask you're protecting me from your viral droplets. The idea is that we both where the masks to protect each other and help stop the spread. I believe it was Sweden who got their virus stuff under control when everybody masked up.


----------



## JaniceM (May 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, lung cancer is a much slower death, unless you get the virus.


Gee, and here I've been thinking concern for my fellow citizens was a _good _thing..


----------



## squatting dog (May 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I know I'm gonna regret this but here's the deal:
> If I wear my mask, I'm protecting you from my viral droplets. And when you where your mask you're protecting me from your viral droplets. The idea is that we both where the masks to protect each other and help stop the spread. I believe it was Sweden who got their virus stuff under control when everybody masked up.



Treeguy put up a great link showing the effectiveness of a mask. Your mask is protecting me from your viral droplets, and, if you check the study, your mask is also preventing my  viral droplets from getting in your system, so, you see your mask is doing double duty, therefore, I'm no danger to you.  Clear now?


----------



## squatting dog (May 5, 2020)

Something else, as more and more info comes in, it looks like the recovery rate for this virus is between 97%-99.75%. I don't know about any of you, but I consider that a good thing.


----------



## JaniceM (May 5, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Waaahhh.... Costco is making me wear a mask to shop in their stores to help protect ourselves, other shoppers, and their employees.  Waaahhh.
> 
> What a bunch of babies. Can you imagine how today's bratty public would have responded to rationing coupons circa WWII? Waaahhh... I want my butter. And my tires. And my gasoline. I'm tired of this war and don't believe the news is telling the truth. Waaahhh...
> 
> ...



And if you recall, our generation had another nickname:  The 'Me' Generation.  
Didn't describe most of the people I knew when I was young, but have met many who've been compatible with that term since then.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

as i said...i knew i was gonna regret it. i'm out.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 5, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Beside if you give someone the virus, they will sue you.  A mask is cheaper than a law suit.


how could you prove this...


----------



## win231 (May 5, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> how could you prove this...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> So, consensus is wearing a mask protects the wearer, or wearing a mask protects the supposed carrier. Using that logic, you only need one mask between two people, because, If your wearing a mask, I'm safe from you and you're safe from me. If I'm not wearing a mask, it's not your problem, it's mine, and mine alone, correct?
> Pile on.


IMO you are still a danger to the people that you live with and the people that will be expected to risk their lives to take care of you if you become sick.

I still don't understand the resistance to such a simple thing as wearing a mask.

But I do agree that if I protect myself from you and others with similar views by wearing my mask my chances of becoming sick are reduced.

Good luck to you and the people that you care about.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> how could you prove this...


They are doing contact tracing in every state, it could probably be proven.  Their are lawsuit concerning nursing homes from what I’ve heard.


----------



## Butterfly (May 6, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> how could you prove this...



IMO you couldn't, contact tracing or no.  Lawsuits against nursing homes are a different kettle of fish.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 6, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> IMO you couldn't, contact tracing or no.  Lawsuits against nursing homes are a different kettle of fish.


OMGosh.  You can sue anyone for anything at anytime.  Putting that aside, if I go into a store wearing a mask, and you don’t and you sneeze on me, I get the virus I have options.  One of the options is to sue you.  The other option is to have you arrested for endangering my life.

Let’s all agree to disagree on this and stop talking about it.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 6, 2020)

The more nonwearers boycott businesses the safer we are! Keep boycotting! Those that refuse to wear masks should never go to hospitals for care when they get the virus. The hospital employees have enough of a burdern with those of us that are trying to keep the numbers down.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO you are still a danger to the people that you live with and the people that will be expected to risk their lives to take care of you if you become sick.
> 
> I still don't understand the resistance to such a simple thing as wearing a mask.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I think it could be considered attempted murder if someone really wanted to get after it.
This was taken from a page online. From a lawyer.
((1) intentionally or knowingly causes the death of an individual)
And here's the link.
https://answers.justia.com/question/2020/03/24/during-this-time-of-global-and-national-756102


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I think it could be considered attempted murder if someone really wanted to get after it.
> This was taken from a page online. From a lawyer.
> ((1) intentionally or knowingly causes the death of an individual)
> And here's the link.
> https://answers.justia.com/question/2020/03/24/during-this-time-of-global-and-national-756102


You'd have to prove intent, which would be extremely difficult in such a situation.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> You'd have to prove intent, which would be extremely difficult in such a situation.



Wouldn't the fact that they knowingly went into public with no concern for the safety of others in the midst of a pandemic & refused to mask up be intent? I'm not trying to start a fight so don't get mad. It's just a thought.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Wouldn't the fact that they knowingly went into public with no concern for the safety of others in the midst of a pandemic & refused to mask up be intent? I'm not trying to start a fight so don't get mad. It's just a thought.


To my way of thinking, going out with the mindset "I'm going to kill someone today" is very different from "I'm not wearing any $&#^% mask because it's impinging on my rights."   But I'm not a lawyer and I didn't stay at the Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Ok let's try this scenario then C'est.
It's basically the same thing.
You find out you've got aids and your told to take protective measures but you refuse to so you go have sex with whomever you want anyway because you don't want to wear a condom. 
Now, is this also not attempted murder if this person dies because the other wouldn't do what had to be done to keep from spreading the aids?
BTW...thanks for the conversation.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Ok let's try this scenario then C'est.
> It's basically the same thing.
> *You find out you've got aids* and your told to take protective measures but you refuse to so you go have sex with whomever you want anyway because you don't want to wear a condom.
> Now, is this also not attempted murder if this person dies because the other wouldn't do what had to be done to keep from spreading the aids?
> BTW...thanks for the conversation.


Well... the difference in this situation is that you KNOW you have aids.   In general, the requirement to wear a mask is for everyone whether they have the Covid-19 or not.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I agree with that but, I still think that without knowing for sure...they are deliberately leaving their house not caring if they make someone else sick and are responsible for their death. To me that's intent. The reason I say this is because they know it's a possibility and they still don't want to take the responsibility.


----------



## AnnieA (May 6, 2020)

chic said:


> No. If it's comfortable it's loose, and slides off. If tight, I can't breathe with it. I will try shopping in another state, it's not too far. Eventually I'll have to discuss this with management of every store I used to go to because I simply can't live anymore with this law in place and legally, they cannot deny me food etc. Which is why governors are so careful about the wearing masks everywhere orders.
> 
> Thanks for your concern!!




Check for curbside pickup in your area.  That's mostly what I'm doing for convenience. 

If you are required to wear a mask and must go in, try one of those sun protector hiking/fishing hats that has a face part.  The face part snaps to the cap so it's suspended from the top and doesn't have to be tied tightly around your face.


----------



## Judycat (May 6, 2020)

People are claustrophobic. People have physical problems where it is hard to breathe. Some can't have credit cards, suffer from panic attacks and don't have help. If someone needs food but can't wear a mask it is cruel to tell them, too bad get out or get sued. Blah, let them get what they need and let them alone. Don't they have enough trouble? Don't you have enough to do? Geez.


----------



## Butterfly (May 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> OMGosh.  You can sue anyone for anything at anytime.  Putting that aside, if I go into a store wearing a mask, and you don’t and you sneeze on me, I get the virus I have options.  One of the options is to sue you.  The other option is to have you arrested for endangering my life.
> 
> Let’s all agree to disagree on this and stop talking about it.



Of course you can sue, if you can find a lawyer willing to take such a case, but the big question is will you win?  And can you afford to lose a lot of money if you do lose?  Lawyers will take a case for a percentage of the fee if you win, but YOU are still liable for all costs incurred, and they can be very substantial, if you lose.  Not to mention the years it would take such a case to grind through the court system, whether or not it gets dismissed for being frivolous or failure to state a claim, and whether or not, if you DO win, you can actually collect on any judgment, which isn't as easy as it sounds.

And I doubt you'd get anybody arrested for endangering your life for not wearing a mask.  It's gotta be a real crime before you can have somebody arrested.  If your state doesn't say it's a crime, it's not.

By the way, I think it would be next to impossible to prove that you actually got the virus from one particular person, and probably you'd have to prove that person had it and KNEW they had it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 7, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Of course you can sue, if you can find a lawyer willing to take such a case, but the big question is will you win?  And can you afford to lose a lot of money if you do lose?  Lawyers will take a case for a percentage of the fee if you win, but YOU are still liable for all costs incurred, and they can be very substantial, if you lose.  Not to mention the years it would take such a case to grind through the court system, whether or not it gets dismissed for being frivolous or failure to state a claim, and whether or not, if you DO win, you can actually collect on any judgment, which isn't as easy as it sounds.
> 
> And I doubt you'd get anybody arrested for endangering your life for not wearing a mask.  It's gotta be a real crime before you can have somebody arrested.  If your state doesn't say it's a crime, it's not.


 this is an example of how bored you must be that you want to continue to talk about this.  I do not.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> this is an example of how bored you must be that you want to continue to talk about this.  I do not.


That's the beauty of an open forum; we can read and respond as we want (unless Matrix objects.  ) Some people actually don't spend their lives here so see discussions a few days later or whenever they check in.


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

Aneeda, no one is ever forced to take part in a conversation on any subject. Just bow out if it bothers you that much.


----------



## peppermint (May 8, 2020)

I'll put my 2 cents in....I went to a super market with my mask and rubber gloves....I also do the same when I go to the drug store....

I was in the market for half an hour, while my husband sat in the car....I used the machine to put the items on and can wrap the items...
There were some bratty girls running around the store....They were teens....They didn't have masks.....They looked at me and if I could've hit
them, I would...But I didn't want to go to jail...They thought it was funny that I had a mask on....Some kids don't understand to be safe...

Also, when you enter the front store they have a girl and a guy who work for the store....They where masks and gloves....They are there
to count high many people are in the store...If it's really crowded you have to wait for some people to come out....


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I'll put my 2 cents in....I went to a super market with my mask and rubber gloves....I also do the same when I go to the drug store....
> 
> I was in the market for half an hour, while my husband sat in the car....I used the machine to put the items on and can wrap the items...
> There were some bratty girls running around the store....They were teens....They didn't have masks.....They looked at me and if I could've hit
> ...


The question is:  In your area, are the masks required by law?  If they aren't, it's up to each individual whether or not they wear masks.
And, if your mask protects you, why would it be a concern if others choose not to wear a mask?

I wear a mask when shopping because it's the law.  I don't wear a mask outside.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2020)

I don't go out a lot,but when I do I wear a mask. My husband never leaves the house without a mask and we both put on rubber gloves if we are buying something or even when he needs to put gas in the car. We also have wipes and hand sanitizers in the house and car. In my opinion it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2020)

Well, after not shopping since mid-March, yesterday I went with my husband to Sam's Club and Costco, we both wore masks and gloves.  At Sam's, the majority of the customers wore masks, just a few inconsiderate people in the store who didn't.

At Costco, masks were mandatory, which was a good thing, makes sense right now.  They had a cop and a store manager/employee at the entrance, where you couldn't even walk into the lobby without showing your card and wearing your mask.  They were both very nice and thankful to all who entered, and they both wore masks.  Coming out, we noticed there was just a small incident before we exited, a man who obviously refused to wear a mask was refused entrance into the store and was angrily walking back to his vehicle.  Nice to have a cop there in case anyone gets smart, and nice not to have incidents happen inside the store, putting customers at risk.

All in all it was a good day, no lines to wait on, people were respectful of each other and kept their distance, store wasn't too crowded and things went smooth.


----------

